# the use of anphetamine (speed) and bodybuilding?????



## headcase1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hello guys this is my first propper post on hear apologies if this is in the wrong place

i have been training for about a year now and have put on some decent size, iv finaly decided that its time to cut up ready for summer and while on my quest for knowlege some friends have suggested amphetamine to help me loose the fat, 1 of those friends is in well in to the bodybuilding.

so i turned to google to look for more info couldnt find much on the subject but did come across the fact that it was popular at some point,

just wondered if any of you guys could shed some light on the subject for me..... cheers


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Mixing any reccy drugs is counterproductive to bodybuilding IMO.

If you are using AAS it's a very bad idea.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Speed is a nasty drug. Leave it well alone.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

If you don't want to use speed you could always look into crack,you will lose weight on that,or smack now I think of it,I've never seen a fat junkie.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

NO!

I have seen friends turn into propper mong's when on this stuff. It is addictive and if you get hooked on it all those gains you have made will disappear leaving you a skinny druggy. I would also be very wary of a substance which raises your heartbeat so much whilst lifting heavy weights.

If that doesn't deter you, imagine chatting your head off to pure strangers like you've been lifelong homies. I'm talking none stop waffle. I've seen it and it's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## headcase1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cheers lads apart from aas not touched a drug in my life thanks for ur thoughts on the subject would rather ask the question in a place where ppl know rather than a place where ppl think they know


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

How would you even remember to eat, the reason speed will drop your weight is because its a massive appetite suppressant, as such it will burn your muscles with your fat - the complete opposite of what you want to do.

Train hard and calorie control.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

he may have ment ephedrine


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

switch said:


> How would you even remember to eat, the reason speed will drop your weight is because its a massive appetite suppressant, as such it will burn your muscles with your fat - the complete opposite of what you want to do.
> 
> Train hard and calorie control.


exactly this


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

switch said:


> How would you even remember to eat, the reason speed will drop your weight is because its a massive appetite suppressant, as such it will burn your muscles with your fat - the complete opposite of what you want to do.
> 
> Train hard and calorie control.


In order of preference for as support for cutting:

1. cocaine

2. Amphetamine or adderal

3. Phentermine

4. Clen +T3+T4 + sibutramine HCl

5. ECA+YHCl+Capoten+sibutramine HCl

Ok, 1&2 are not legal, but excellent- restrict appetite, and increase metabolsum. Of course you don't forget to eat (its dose dependent), but you cope with less food and train harder. Of course the ADHD drug is nearly as good as amphetamine.

Number 3 is available on prescription, or onlne without- its a derivative of amphetamine- very close, but not as close as the ADHD drug Aderal. ALso the most effective appetite suppressant while giving you energy to train in low carbs

The rest we all know about (sibutramine reduces appetitite welll, but is not a stimlant).

Given the choice thats also my order of preference, as well as effectiveness, I just cant afford good coke! LOL

AAS WILL retain your muscle on all those. Plenty of USA BBs diet on coke, its not different to AAS- both felony/criminal prosection for possession.

The reality is, in the UK, i'd rather stay 100% legal and just use phentermine when possible.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Might get some adderal just so I can get a top first in my degree and get shredded at the same time lol.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

of course it works just watch it does not bite you back.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fook that then anyone for a line!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Chris Benoit used anphetamine for years ( coming from his Father ) and look at the size and condition he was in.

Although on the other hand.... look at the end of his story.


----------

